# What is "Panther"?



## Tr0x (Oct 31, 2005)

No, I don't mean the Mac OS called Panther, but rather this strange folder in my Windows folder under program files.

I'm not sure where it came from and when I try to delete it, it claims it's being used by another program, giving me the idea that it's probably spyware.

Has anyone encountered this before? In the actual folder, there are about 20 or so files, one of them being a folder called "setup.exe" but it's empty. 

Another folder in it is called "UnattendGC" with a document in it called "setupact.log" and when I try to open it, a message pops up saying "Access Denied"

Any ideas on what to do to it or how to get rid of it? :4-dontkno


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Is this in Vista? If it is they are important files and should not be deleted.


----------



## Tr0x (Oct 31, 2005)

oh great... yeah this is in vista but I've already deleted them...

now what? can I get them back in any way?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

How come you deleted them if you didnt know what they are?

Are they in recycle bin?


----------



## Tr0x (Oct 31, 2005)

no, I've emptied the recycle bin and they're gone....I thought it was spyware and I obviously made a bad choice.

Is there ANY way to get it back?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

It'll be an installed application, but I don't know which one and haven't the time for searching right now. Use some undelete utilities and you should possibly still get it back. Something like "Undelete".


----------



## iJustWant2no (Jun 8, 2014)

The original question, 'what is panther', was never answered except that it was important. What is it? What is it for? What does it do? And since it seems to be lying dormant waiting to be executed, what event triggers it's setup.exe?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is about the folder Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, and Windows Vista setup log file locations


----------

